# Stall current @ 1.8A



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

I have a little 0-4-0 that runs well under an amp but the stall current is very close to my decoder spec of 2A. I'm installing one of the new Digitrax SDH166D in it. I don't expect to ever stall it as I think the wheels would just slip before that happens. What do you think?


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

not many use "stall' current any more, but use 'slip' current, hook a car behind the loco, and grab that to stop the loco, and read the meter ... a more normal possibilty, very seldom does something drop and press down on a loco to actually stall it ..


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Slip current is about 300mA.


----------



## Dirtytom (Jan 13, 2014)

How about a picture of your 040. I have one that stalls, but I cannot take apart?

DT


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Here ya go. Made in MACAO, that's all I know.


----------



## Ray Haddad (Feb 19, 2014)

Put one of these in series with either motor wire. It will trip at 1.5 Amp and then reset after it cools down. They do work great and 1.5 Amps should allow it to trip fast enough to save your decoder unless your stall is instantaneous. As we all know, they build up to a stall so this will do the job.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/15-pcs-Bour...673?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eb78dea31


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Ray, I'm no longer concerned about stall current. As wvgca pointed out, it's unlike that something will drop and press down on a loco to actually stall it. 

I've got it running now, except for lights. I'll leave that for another day. I'll post a video when I get some time but tonight I have to go see Godzilla with my grandson. Whoopee! I sure hope it's better than I remember.:laugh:


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

I may have spoke too soon. The decoder crapped out on me and I think before I get it back from repair, I'd like to replace the motor with a modern one. Any ideas of where to shop?


----------

